# Ideas for cheap IC sound?



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

I am working on some small internal combustion "critters" in 7/8n2. I would like to add generic motor noises, possibly using a prototype with a spark plug wire off.

Has anyone tried using the circuitry from a recordable greeting card or something similar? Can you make such devices loop or repeat themselves?

I recognize that this is the very lowest end of sound recording, but it beats the sound of a battery block on low voltage

Suggestions gratefully received, Mike


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

For my Galloping Goose, I used the ITT sound card (~$30). They offer(ed) a small industrial diesel and a regular diesel on the same chip. I had them omit the regular diesel, raise the RPM of the industrial diesel by ~500 rpm, and record that as the second sound. We did this over the phone and he let me hear what it would sound like before being burned to the chip.

I have a couple relays in the goose as well as a 9 volt battery backup. Under its battery power, the goose will sit/move at the lower RPM. When the track voltage exceeds ~6 volts, a relay kicks out the battery power and switches to track power, still at the lower RPM setting. When the rails get up to ~12 volts, a second relay kicks the sound card to the higher RPM and it sounds like the driver changes gears.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

here's that ITT diesel card - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OucW7TD6Ujw 

its very popular with visitors. 

I bought one of these to play with but haven't done so yet - http://www.bakatronics.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=690 

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd be interested in something like this, too. I got a Bachamann handcar and trailer (sans hand-car mechanism) recently, and want to turn it into one of the EBT's small early gas-powered speeders. I've got a good recording of the sound, but I want to put it on a chip so it plays while the thing is running. Ideally, I'd like something that runs on around 6 volts, and can be looped. Ideas are welcome. 

Later, 

K


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd. 
Can you tell us which sound ITT offers that has the two different sounds on it please? 
I know George used to make a system that did that but to the best of my knowledge nowadays they only have one.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 14 Oct 2009 03:58 AM 
Todd. 
Can you tell us which sound ITT offers that has the two different sounds on it please? 
I know George used to make a system that did that but to the best of my knowledge nowadays they only have one. 

They used to include two sounds. At one time the industrial diesel was coupled with the regular diesel and both sounds were on the chip.

Maybe he has changed the way he makes them. Maybe now it is twice as long with one sound, a higher quality sound, or just a lack of programming. I would say get hold of George and see if he can make one up the old way. 

When he redid the chip for me, I had him remove the regular diesel and increase the RPM on the industrial diesel for the second sound. We did it together right over the telephone, and he made the modification to the industrial diesel sound while I listened over the phone until I was satisfied, then burned it to the chip.

Todd


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He have a web site?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

http://ittproducts.com/index.html


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Todd. 
I already have had some of the older two sound boards. They were great. 
It was rhetorical question. I knew they were no longer available. 
I was in touch with George as soon as I read he had stopped making that version and if he would reconsider. 
The answer was NO. 
I was just wondering if his policy had changed again. A pity as I would sell lots of them here for small diesels.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 14 Oct 2009 03:52 PM 
Thanks Todd. 
I already have had some of the older two sound boards. They were great. 
It was rhetorical question. I knew they were no longer available. 
I was in touch with George as soon as I read he had stopped making that version and if he would reconsider. 
The answer was NO. 
I was just wondering if his policy had changed again. A pity as I would sell lots of them here for small diesels.

OK, thanks.

A loss to the hobby as it was nice having the selection on the chip. He had lots of different chips that included two sounds. I noted that the current HQ models run as long as 60 seconds and I think that my chip has two 30 second loops that were originally HQ215 and HQ216. I had HQ216 removed and HQ215 modified and recoded as the second sound for my goose. I guess that means that it is probably the only goose like that in existance.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been using George's modules for quite some time for just these type of applications. They're great... 

Itt Sound

HQ series modules I have are 125, 126, 215, 280, 282, 614 (Model T)

Ask George to add a bell to the module. The cable car with trolley bell added is great. I have the trolley bell added at the start of the loop to go, Ding Ding Pause Ding Ding and then repeat 30 seconds later. After the time of about 50 seconds, it will loop again. 

The Model T is great for a railbus or similar bash. It even has an Oogah horn...


----------

